# 3 month puppy bites until i bleed!



## sandyyy987 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone! This is my first post! 

So my german shepherd puppy Maya (female,3 months old) is the sweetest thing ever but she bites my feet,knees hands and arms so bad that i start bleeding. I tried the "make a loud noise and then ignore her" thing, but it just doesn't work when i play with her...it's like she stops thinking and just starts biting even though i yell at her and say "Maya NO! STOP!" 
I understood her "chew everything" phase but this one is just painful...for me!
I just get scared when i see her act like this and i wish if you guys can tell me how should i train her and make her understand that this is not good.

Thank you guys for your time and soon i'll be uploading some pictures of her 

--Sandy 

PS. she also bites my dad and my best friend especially when we are running before throwing her tennis ball.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! If you go up to the top of the website and click "forums" you can scroll down and find a wealth of information on puppies. I know it really helped me.

What your puppy is doing is normal and it will take a while to extinguish this behavior. Standing up and turning your back on the puppy and having lots of things for puppy to chew on helped. I would turn my back and then after a bit turn back around and give puppy a toy to chew on with lots of praise. Yelling is not helpful.

I would not run and have puppy chase you. That makes you a target like a prey animal and the dog will want to chase and nip as it is a predator.

I play ball with three balls and do not try to take a ball out of puppy's mouth. Just throw another ball and puppy will chase it. Do not use tennis balls as the glue is bad for their teeth. 

Making the puppy give up the toy isn't fun for the puppy or your hands. Just keep throwing balls and you will see it is good exercise for both of you!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Welcome, I came here with the same issue when my pup was younger. Many people reassured me that it is very normal behavior in GSD pups. We went through a few pairs of pants and layers of flesh but we survived. Lots of people recommended things such as flirt poles, kongs, and training tips. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

There's a link to a thread on this site about bite inhibition. Someone shared it with me when I had concerns that my pup just had a taste for blood lol. Maybe it can be of some help to you as well.


----------

